# Welcher PC ist für meine Ansprüche geeignet?



## kocklian (28. Dezember 2014)

*Welcher PC ist für meine Ansprüche geeignet?*

Hallo Leute ich bin neu hier und habe relativ wenig Ahnung von PCs.
Ich habe momentan einen PC mit i7 und einer Nvidia GeForce GT440 und war auch relativ zufrieden mit der performance. Aber etwa seit einem Jahr bei Games wie Skyrim oder Dragon Age Inquisition muss ich schon für ein ziemlich schlechtes Spielerlebnis die Grafik ziemlich weit runterschrauben deshalb entschied ich mich dafür einen neuen PC zu kaufen.
Nun möchte ich aber das Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen und einen PC kaufen der viel zu gut für meinen Standart ist oder zu geizig sein und einen PC kaufen der genauso schlecht ist wie mein jetziger deswegen brauche ich Hilfe.
Kann mir jemand einen PC empfehlen ? Ich habe hier 2 PCs gefunden die ziemlich ins Schema passen sollten :
One Computer Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.0 Ghz, 8192MB DDR3, 1000GB, 22x DVD
by: One - ONE Computer Shop

BTW ich benutze einen einzelnen 1920x1080 Bildschirm falls das eine Rolle spielen sollte.

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Typhalt (28. Dezember 2014)

Du solltest vielleicht nicht gleich an einen neuen PC denken, wenn du hier mal dein jetziges System postest also RAM, welcher i7 genau und Netzteil, Gehäuse vielleicht noch Board, dann kannst du vielleicht nur einige Teile aufrüsten und somit noch viel Geld sparen


----------



## kocklian (28. Dezember 2014)

Ah sorry aber danke fürs Verständnis.
Prozessor : Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
RAM : 8,00GB
Grafikkarte : Nvidia GeForce GT440
Was für ein Netzteil ich habe weiß ich leider nicht 

Das Ding ist das bei mir Zuhause ein zweiter PC gebraucht wird weshalb wir so oder so einen kaufen würden. Dann hat man mir halt angeboten einen neuen auszusuchen.


----------



## Typhalt (28. Dezember 2014)

Achso, wenn so oder so ein 2. genommen werden soll, ist das ja quasi hinfällig. Aber mal neben bei, hättest du die teile weiter verwenden können und nur eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen brauchen  

Also muss zu deinen PC´s. Musst du unbedingt übertakten und hast auch ahnung davon? Wenn nicht könnte ich dir ein System zusammen stellen, was um die 1020€ mit zusammenbau kostet. Ohne Windows. 
Wenn du mal übertakten willst, sind die PC´s schon in ordnung. Auch vom Preis ist es ganz ok. Bei Selbstbau über Hardwareversand würdest du für ähnliches mit Windows, SSD und extra CPUKühler auch um die 1100€ Zahlen aber halt mit normalem I7


----------



## kocklian (28. Dezember 2014)

Leider trau ich mir das Übertakten nicht zu.
Also apropos Hardwareversand : Ein Kumpel hat mir Online einen zusammengestellt und ich wollte fragen ob der denn was taugt für meine Anforderungen? 
Ich will mit dem Ding aufjedenfall die nächste Zeit mit den Gamereleases mitkommen! 
hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

Also das Budget liegt bei etwa 1100€ würd mich freuen wenn du mal drüber schauen würdest


----------



## Typhalt (28. Dezember 2014)

Also des geht definitiv besser, hast du schon windows? Dann stelle ich dir was zusammen


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2014)

Naja, das Ding ist ja eher, das der Rechner ansich schon gut ist, nur die Grafikkarte große Scheiße ist
Daher sollte man, anstatt da eher eine GTX 970 bzw. R9 290 einbauen und einen einfacheren, neuen Rechner bauen

Für was soll denn der andere Rechner genutz werden?


----------



## Typhalt (28. Dezember 2014)

HV20XE32DE    Intel Xeon E3-1240v3 Box, LGA1150    266,46 €
HV1150UVDE    ASUS H97M-E, Sockel 1150, mATX    77,90 €
HV30AP54DE    Alpenföhn Brocken Eco    29,02 €
HV20MI48DE    8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9    67,51 €
HV203I18DE    BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0   black, ohne Netzteil    54,33 €
HVR601SBDE    be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 7 600W - bulk -    68,30 €
HV1034UPDE    ASUS R9290-DC2-4GD5 DirectCU II mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI,DisplayPort    281,83 €
HV13SB71DE    Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s    50,87 €
HV12Z740DE    Crucial MX100 SSD 128GB (2,5", 7mm)    61,99 €
HV207GB4DE    LG GH24NS bare schwarz    12,66 €
HVZPCDE    Rechner - Zusammenbau    5,00 €

Gesamtpreis: 975,87 €



hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC 

Also wenn du ein bis zwei wochen warten kannst, nehme den Xeon E3 1231 V3. ICh habe jetzt den Xeon E3 1240 genommen, da der Verfügbar war aber der mehrwert ist sehr sehr gering 


EDIT: Ich weiß nicht ob Asus noch das Cashback anbietet, wenn nicht wähle ne Windforce OC oder ne andere die günstiger als die Asus ist


----------



## kocklian (28. Dezember 2014)

Danke erstmal 
1. Ich habe mehr als 2 Wochen zeit aber ich finde die Xeon E3 1231 V3 leider nicht.
2. Wofür ist die 128GB große SSD ?
3. Die Cashback aktion gibts nur für ausgewählte Grafikkarten dh. die die du mir ausgewählt hast wird dummerweise nicht erwähnt.
stattdessen aber die hier : https://www.asus-insider.de/aktionen/deals/

EDIT: Hab die Intel Xeon jetzt gefunden


----------



## Typhalt (28. Dezember 2014)

Also würde ich dann warten is du den xeon 1231 nehmen kannst, wobei ich denke dass der 11240 auch noch seh gut von der Preis/Leistung ist.
Und die SSD sorgt unter anderem für eine sehr schnelle Bootzeit vom Windows, da kannst du dann alle Treiber und Programme Installieren. Die schreib uind Lesegeschwindigkeit ist viel schneller als bei einer HDD
Und die Grafikkarte, die ich da gewählt habe, ist eine wo man Kohle zurück bekommt  und es geht bis zum 18 Januar also klannst die Karte ruhig nehemn


----------



## kocklian (28. Dezember 2014)

Der Alpenföhn wird nicht von denen montiert sondern kann nur von mir selbst montiert werden.
Ist die installation von dem Ding simpel oder könnte es zu schwierigkeiten kommen?

EDIT: Wäre auch nett wenn du mir sagen könntest welche 2TB festplatte ich anstelle von der 1TB festplatte nehmen könnte, Ich will um gottes willen nichts falsches wählen.


----------



## Typhalt (28. Dezember 2014)

Das ist sehr Simpel, des sollte man auch können, ohne was ausbauen zu müssen, aber du wirst zusätzlich noch Wärmeleitpaste brauchen, da die wohl bei dem Kühler nicht mit bei ist.


----------



## kocklian (28. Dezember 2014)

Mir kommt ja schon das schwitzen wenn ich das hör. Also mir wärs ehrlich gesagt lieber wenn der schon dranmontiert ist wenn ich ihn bestelle.
Und bitte auf den Edit von oben antworten


----------



## Typhalt (28. Dezember 2014)

Du hast ja auf jedenfall den Originalen Kühler drauf, also musst dich da nicht verrückt machen lassen. Kannst ja mal bei Youtube gucken wie der eingebaut wird, da wirst das schwitzen auch schnell wieder einstellen  

Und bei der HDD kannst einfach folgende nehmen: Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s günstig kaufen


----------



## kocklian (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich danke dir vielmals!
Kannst du mir abschließend erklären wie ich die SSD benutzen kann um den Bootvorgang schneller zu machen?


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2014)

ähm
Warum willst du viel Geld rauswerfen für einen ansich unnötigen PC?


----------



## kocklian (28. Dezember 2014)

Wieso ist der PC denn unnötig?


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2014)

kocklian schrieb:


> Wieso ist der PC denn unnötig?



siehe Oben
Wenn keinen zweiten Top Spiele Rechner brauchst, dann reicht eine richtige Grafikkarte auch aus


----------



## Bonkic (28. Dezember 2014)

kocklian schrieb:


> Wieso ist der PC denn unnötig?


weil 'ne neue grafikkarte völlig ausreichend wäre.


----------



## Typhalt (28. Dezember 2014)

Das habe ich doch auch gesagt, aber er möchte einen 2, haben...


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Das habe ich doch auch gesagt, aber er möchte einen 2, haben...



Nein, er hat gesagt da muss ein zweiter Rechner her, wenn man den aber nur für Office und Surfen braucht, braucht der keinen Unterforderten I7 und eine Überforderte OEM Karte haben
So kann man locker ein paar hundert Euro Sparen


----------



## kocklian (28. Dezember 2014)

Okay mal angenommen ich will mir eine neue Grafikkarte reinsetzen wollen, wo lasse ich das machen und muss ich sonst nichts ändern?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2014)

Für dem vorhandenen PC  würde eine neue Grafikkarte ab 150€ völlig reichen. DIe GT 440 ist für Gaming Müll, da wäre schon eine AMD R9 270X um Welten besser. Für 170-180€ gäb es dann die R9 280, 210-230€ die R9 280X - jeweils ca 10-15% schneller als die günstigere Karte. Dann kommt mit ca +25% die R9 290 ab 260€. Und weitere 6-8% schneller die Nvidia GTX 970 ab 300€, die auch deutlich weniger Strom braucht als eine R9 290.

Du könntest also an sich einfach nur eine neue Grafikkarte einbauen, vlt. auch ein neues Netzteil und für den Komfort eine SSD. Dann hast Du einen Top-Spiele-PC- Und falls du trotzdem einen zweiten PC haben willst, dann nimmst Du einfach das Netzteil und die GT 440 aus dem jetzigen PC und kaufst nur noch ein Gehäuse für 30-40€, als CPU für den Sockel 1150 einen Intel Pentium für 50€ oder nen core i3 für 100€ (mehr ist nicht nötig), ein Mainboard H87 oder H97-Chipsatz für 60-70€, 4-8GB DDDR3-1600-RAM, 1000GB HDD für 50€ oder, wenn du keine großen Datenmengen brauchst für den "Office"PC, eine SSD mit 128GB und ein DVD-Laufwerk, falls gewollt. Vlt noch nen kleinen CPU-Kühler.

Ggf. kannst Du auch für den neuen PC das alte Gehäuse nehmen und dafür die alte Hardware in ein neues Gehäuse reintun, vor allem wenn vlt im aktuellen Gehäuse nicht so viel Platz für eine gute Grafikkarte sein sollte.


Was du machen könntest: schau mal nach, wie lange eine Grafikkarte sein "darf", damit es in Deinem Gehäuse keine Probleme gibt. Wenn man eine passende findet, musst Du nur die Graka wechseln - das schaffst Du locker selber. Evlt. muss auch das Netzteil neu her - schau da mal bei offenem (und ausgeschaltetem) PC an der Seite des Netzteils, da findet man idR mehr technische Daten. Und als Zweit-PC kannst Du dann ja einen "bauen lassen", bei hardwareversand.de kostet das aktuell nur 5€, und an sich wäre da nicht mal nötig, dass du die alte Grafikkarte da einbaust, weil die CPU-Interne Grafik vom Pentium oder core i3 für alles rund um Office und Multimedia locker reicht


----------



## Typhalt (28. Dezember 2014)

kocklian schrieb:


> Okay mal angenommen ich will mir eine neue Grafikkarte reinsetzen wollen, wo lasse ich das machen und muss ich sonst nichts ändern?



Des ist ein Stecker anstecken und die Karte in den Slot setzten. Des bekommst du hin. Und ob du was machen musst können wir dir sagen wenn du nachgesehen hast was für ein Netzteil du hast. Also wie viel Watt und ob es 2x 6+2 Pin Stromanschlüsse hat. wenn das der fall ist und auch sonst alles in ordnung ist, brauchst du nur ne Grafikkarte  Und eventuell ein Gehäuse falls da nicht genug platz ist ^^


----------



## kocklian (29. Dezember 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Des ist ein Stecker anstecken und die Karte in den Slot setzten. Des bekommst du hin. Und ob du was machen musst können wir dir sagen wenn du nachgesehen hast was für ein Netzteil du hast. Also wie viel Watt und ob es 2x 6+2 Pin Stromanschlüsse hat. wenn das der fall ist und auch sonst alles in ordnung ist, brauchst du nur ne Grafikkarte  Und eventuell ein Gehäuse falls da nicht genug platz ist ^^



Also Ich habe ein Fortron FSP350-60EMDN, 350 Watt. Was für einen Stromanschluss der hat weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Typhalt (29. Dezember 2014)

Also da solltest du auf jeden fall ein neues nehmen. Ein 500Watt bequiet System Power 7 genügt da vollkommen wenn es eine R9 290 wird.


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2014)

kocklian schrieb:


> Also Ich habe ein Fortron FSP350-60EMDN, 350 Watt. Was für einen Stromanschluss der hat weiß ich nicht.



naja, das dürfte doch etwas zu schwach sein, nicht so von der reinen Wattzahl sondern mehr über den Punkt wie viel Strom der über eine bestimmte Schiene Liefern kann, also entweder würde ich da ein Thermaltake oder Bequiet mit so 430 Watt nehmen, was vollkommen ausreichend ist

Und für einen Reinen Arbeitsrechner tut das auch ein Intel Pentium bzw. schwacher i3 oder auch ein günstiger AMD sechskerner bzw. A8 bzw. A10, wo die letzteren auch eine ganz passable Grafikeinheit mitbringen, wo man auch so ein paar Titel mit zocken kann


----------



## kocklian (29. Dezember 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Also da solltest du auf jeden fall ein neues nehmen. Ein 500Watt bequiet System Power 7 genügt da vollkommen wenn es eine R9 290 wird.



Und bei meinem Kühler muss ich dann dementsprechend nichts tun ?
Und könnte einer von euch mir den gefallen tun und mir auf www.hardwareversand.de einen PC zusammenstellen auf dem man kleine Dinge wie League of Legends zocken und Filme gucken kann ?

EDIT: Wie bekomm ich raus ob die neue Grafikkarte in mein Gehäuse passt oder nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2014)

Wegen der GRafikkarte musst du einfach mal reinschauen und nachmessen, wie viel cm Du von der Rückseite des Gehäuses bis zu der Stelle hast, wo eine lange Grafikkarte gegenstoßen könnte.  Hier sieht man das sehr gut http://www.technic3d.com/article/pics/1743/hardware/aerocool_ds_200_gehaeuse_test_5.JPG  das Ding mit dem schwarzen Rahmen/Kasten, was in dem roten Slot drinsteckt, ist die Grafikkarte - und wenn die länger wäre, dann würde die irgendwann rechts gegen den Bereich stoßen mit den ganzen Fächern (da kommen Festplatten rein).

Netzteil brauchst Du sicher ein neues - da wäre die Frage, ob du vlt bei dem neuen PC ein gutes mitbestellst und das dann wiederum einfach wieder ausbaust und mit dem aus Deinem alten PC tauschst, oder ob du den neuen PC komplett so lässt, wie du ihn bestellst, und separat Netzteil und Grafikkarte bestellst für den alten PC. 

Hier mal ein Vorschlag für einen neuen "Büro"-PC, geh unbedingt über die Links zu hardwareversand (nicht den Abholshop! ), also Link klicken, Produkt in den Warenkorb, zurück zum Preisvergleich und mit dem nächsten Produkt das gleiche amchen - weil du da oft einiges sparen kannst. Erst am Ende tust Du dann noch den Rechner-Zusammenbau mit in den Warenkorb.

CPU:  Intel Core i3-4150, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I34150)  102€
Mainboard ASRock B85M Pro3 (90-MXGV60-A0UAYZ)  53€
RAM: Crucial DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (CT51264BA160BJ)  entweder einen für 4GB oder direkt zwei für 8GB => 31-62€
Gehäuse: Cooler Master N200 (NSE-200-KKN1)  33€
Netztteil: be quiet! System Power 7 350W ATX 2.31 (BN141)  34€
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)  48€
DVD-Brenner: Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE) 12€

Das wären dann ca 350€ plus 30€ Zusammenbau Rechner - Zusammenbau günstig kaufen

Ob das für LOL reicht, weiß ich nicht - aber definitiv würde es reichen, wenn du als Grafikkarte noch eine AMD R7 260X dazunimmst => Sapphire Radeon R7 260X, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11222-17-20G)  oder MSI R7 260X 2GD5 OCV1, Radeon R7 260X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V293-043R)  das sind dann nochmal 105-110€ dazu. 

Und du könntest auch für Windows eine SSD einbauen, oder statt der Festplatte eine SSD, falls Du an dem PC nicht viel Speicherplatz brauchst, das sind dann ca 55-60€ für 128GB zB Crucial MX100 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1) oder SanDisk Ultra Plus Notebook 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDHP-128G-G25) 


FALLS Du aber für den alten PC noch ein neues Gehäuse brauchst, könnte man es wieder anders machen...


----------



## DGiese (30. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute!

ich finde die am Anfang genannte PC-Konfiguration super und würde sie mir gerne zulegen.
Nochmal zur Erinnerung:



Typhalt schrieb:


> HV20XE32DE Intel Xeon E3-1240v3 Box, LGA1150 266,46 €
> HV1150UVDE ASUS H97M-E, Sockel 1150, mATX 77,90 €
> HV30AP54DE Alpenföhn Brocken Eco 29,02 €
> HV20MI48DE 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 67,51 €
> ...



Jetzt hätte ich nur eine Rückfrage:

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, erreichen die SSDs eine höhere Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit.
Ich würde deshalb auf die SSD neben Windows zusätzlich ein paar Bildbearbeitungsprogramme, wie z.B. mein Photoshop installieren wollen.
Andere Programme, sowie Bilder etc. würden dann auf die andere Platte gespeichert werden.

Ist die Größe der SSD ausreichend oder sollte ich doch eine 256 GB nehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2014)

Also, für die reinen Programme reichen 128GB an sich aus. Und selbst wenn Du dann dort Bilder speicherst: wenn ein Bild schon sehr gute Qualität und Auflösung hat, hat es idr immer noch keine 10MB groß, dann hast Du bei zB 10GB freiem Speicher immer noch Platz für 100.000 Bilder ^^  falls Du sehr speicherfressende Formate verwendest, könntest du immer noch dann die Fotos zum Bearbeiten auf der SSD speichern und erst später auf HDD kopieren. Wenn Photoshop erst Mal gestartet ist, wird die SSD nämlich ansonsten wohl nix mehr bringen. *Das Schnelle bei ner SSD ist das Laden von Dateien und der Programmstart*. Die Leistung des PCs wird aber nicht gesteigert. Es kann nur sein - falls Photoshop vlt. so was wie "Module" nutzt, die erst bei Bedarf geladen werden, dass das dann auch nach Programmstart merkbar schneller geht. Und wenn vlt zwischengespeichert wird, könnte das auch schneller gehen, FALLS Photoshop mehr MB/s berechnen kann als eine Festplatte an Schreibspeed hat. 

Aber es schadet natürlich nicht, wenn Du bei dem Preis des PCs einfach noch die paar Euro drauflegst und eine mit 256GB nimmst- ICH würde es machen. Vor allem FALLS es je nach Programm wirklich beim Schreiben von Daten eine Relevanz hat, sind die SSD nämlich meist erst ab 240GB auch schnell - die MX100 mit 128GB ist zB beim Schreiben relativ lahm, mit 256GB aber schnell. Alternativen mit 240-256GB sind auch die SanDisk Ultra II oder ADATA SP900, kosten alle unter 100€


Und noch nebenbei: der Xeon 1240 ist zu teuer - nimm den 1230v3 oder 1231v3. Beim Netzteil reicht die 450-500W-Version dicke aus. Die Asus R9 290 OC wäre sogar 10€ billiger, allerdings derzeit nicht auf Lager. Und der Rechnerzusammenbau kostet inzwischen leider wieder 30€.

UND: ruf die Produkte lieber per Preisvergleich auf PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware  und dann einzeln aufrufen, in den Warenkorb, nächstes Produkt im Preisvergleich usw. - das ist bei hardwareversand.de dann idR ein Stück günstiger. Und ganz am Schluss dann noch den Rechnerzusammenbau in den Warenkorb Rechner - Zusammenbau günstig kaufen


PS: es kann sein, dass die den Brocken Eco nicht mitmontieren - die meisten Kühler sind nämlich zu schwer, das kann beim Transport zu kritisch sein. Aber selber montieren ist nicht schwer. Oder du lässt den weg und nimmst den Box-Lüfter (der ist NICHT bei den CPUs dabei, bei denen noch "tray" mit bei steht)


----------



## Enisra (30. Dezember 2014)

alternativ, man kann auch ne Grafikkarte von AMD auch bei wem anderes bestellen, wie z.B. Caseking, da erhält man über Neversettle auch noch 3 Spiele dazu


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> alternativ, man kann auch ne Grafikkarte von AMD auch bei wem anderes bestellen, wie z.B. Caseking, da erhält man über Neversettle auch noch 3 Spiele dazu



bei hardwareversand kriegst Du die Games auch - die werben damit nur nicht groß auf der Seite. Aber wenn man sucht, findet man diesen Link http://www.hardwareversand.de/nsf-space-edition   und http://www.hardwareversand.de/amd-r9-gamebundle-beyond-earth  also 3 Games UND noch Civilization Beyond Earth - einfach nach Erhalt ne Mail schreiben, dann senden die einem zwei Codes zu, mit denen man sich wiederum bei AMD anmeldet und dann die insgesamt 4 Spielecodes bekommt. 

Und von Asus gibt es noch 30€ Cashback https://www.asus-insider.de/aktionen/deals/  . An sich kostet die R9 290 dann effektiv, selbst wenn man pro Game nur 10€ ansetzt, keine 200€ mehr...   wer dann noch ne GTX 970 kauft, muss echt ein Mega-Nvidia-Fanboy sein    ODER absoluter hardcorezocker mit mind 4Std Gaming pro Tag, so dass sich der geringere Strombedarf der GTX 970 am Ende wirklich auch monetär rentiert.


----------



## DGiese (30. Dezember 2014)

Erstmal Danke für klasse Antworten! Ich finds super, dass einem hier so kompetent geholfen wird!



Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber es schadet natürlich nicht, wenn Du bei dem Preis des PCs einfach noch die paar Euro drauflegst und eine mit 256GB nimmst- ICH würde es machen. Vor allem FALLS es je nach Programm wirklich beim Schreiben von Daten eine Relevanz hat, sind die SSD nämlich meist erst ab 240GB auch schnell - die MX100 mit 128GB ist zB beim Schreiben relativ lahm, mit 256GB aber schnell. Alternativen mit 240-256GB sind auch die SanDisk Ultra II oder ADATA SP900, kosten alle unter 100€



Werd ich mir mal anschauen. Ich hatte auch eigentlich vor die 256 GB Version der Cruxial MX100 zu holen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und noch nebenbei: der Xeon 1240 ist zu teuer - nimm den 1230v3 oder 1231v3. Beim Netzteil reicht die 450-500W-Version dicke aus. Die Asus R9 290 OC wäre sogar 10€ billiger, allerdings derzeit nicht auf Lager.



Alles klar, dann pass ich die Konfiguration nochmal an! Vielen Dank!



Herbboy schrieb:


> UND: ruf die Produkte lieber per Preisvergleich auf PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware  und dann einzeln aufrufen, in den Warenkorb, nächstes Produkt im Preisvergleich usw. - das ist bei hardwareversand.de dann idR ein Stück günstiger. Und ganz am Schluss dann noch den Rechnerzusammenbau in den Warenkorb Rechner - Zusammenbau günstig kaufen



Das hab ich auch mal versucht, da kommt man echt nochmal ne Ecke günstiger weg, super Tipp!


----------



## kocklian (1. Januar 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Des ist ein Stecker anstecken und die Karte in den Slot setzten. Des bekommst du hin. Und ob du was machen musst können wir dir sagen wenn du nachgesehen hast was für ein Netzteil du hast. Also wie viel Watt und ob es 2x 6+2 Pin Stromanschlüsse hat. wenn das der fall ist und auch sonst alles in ordnung ist, brauchst du nur ne Grafikkarte  Und eventuell ein Gehäuse falls da nicht genug platz ist ^^



Wie warscheinlich ist es denn das ich den sogenannten Blackscreen-Bug bekomme mit der neuen Grafikkarte?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2015)

Also, ich sag mal so: der shop mindfactory zeigt bei den Produkten die RMA-Quote, also die Reklamationsquote. Die ist bei der Asus R9 290 bei 7%, bei anderen R9 290 5-8%. Darunter sind natürlich nicht ALLES solche "Blackscreen"Fälle, da sind auch andere Defekte bei, vlt sogar auch einfach nur die Rüccksendungen, weil eine Karte nicht ins Gehäuse passt oder dem Kunden nicht leise genug war. UND es kommt noch dazu, dass es vor ca 6-7 Monaten mal wirklich gehäuft Probleme gab - die Rücksendungen von damals ziehen die Gesamtquote natürlich runter, selbst wenn du seit 2-3 Monaten vlt nur 2-3% Reklamationsquote hast.

Das heißt: klar kann es passieren, dass Du eine fehlerhafte Karte bekommst, aber das wäre dann schon eher Pech. Und selbstverständlich würdest Du dann auch sofort eine neue bekommen


----------



## kocklian (1. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich sag mal so: der shop mindfactory zeigt bei den Produkten die RMA-Quote, also die Reklamationsquote. Die ist bei der Asus R9 290 bei 7%, bei anderen R9 290 5-8%. Darunter sind natürlich nicht ALLES solche "Blackscreen"Fälle, da sind auch andere Defekte bei, vlt sogar auch einfach nur die Rüccksendungen, weil eine Karte nicht ins Gehäuse passt oder dem Kunden nicht leise genug war. UND es kommt noch dazu, dass es vor ca 6-7 Monaten mal wirklich gehäuft Probleme gab - die Rücksendungen von damals ziehen die Gesamtquote natürlich runter, selbst wenn du seit 2-3 Monaten vlt nur 2-3% Reklamationsquote hast.
> 
> Das heißt: klar kann es passieren, dass Du eine fehlerhafte Karte bekommst, aber das wäre dann schon eher Pech. Und selbstverständlich würdest Du dann auch sofort eine neue bekommen



Ist das Problem mit dem Spulenfiepen dann dementsprechend auch mit Pech verbunden oder ist das eine Sache die öfter auftritt ?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2015)

kocklian schrieb:


> Ist das Problem mit dem Spulenfiepen dann dementsprechend auch mit Pech verbunden oder ist das eine Sache die öfter auftritt ?



Das ist auch einfach nur Pech und/oder eigene Empfindlichkeit. Das Fiepen kommt ja eher bei Spielen, wo du SEHR viel FPS hast, und wenn es dann vorhanden ist und du es hörst, obwohl du nen halben Meter von der Karte weg bist und auch Gamessound laufen hast, dann muss das Fiepen schon SEHR extrem sein oder aber man ist eben sehr empfindlich. Manche Leute hören das Fiepen auch nur, weil sie mal den Fehler gemacht haben, ganz nah ranzugehen um zu hören, OB die Karte fiept - und dann hören sie was und hören später unbewusst immer ganz genau hin und fühlen sich genervt...      Es soll manche Modelle geben, wo es häufiger Fiepen gibt als bei anderen - aber da müsste man dann die einzelnen Modelle in Shop mit Meinungen genauer anschauen. Nvidia soll derzeit EHER das "Problem" mit Spulenfiepen haben als AMD. Ich persönlich hatte noch nie eine Karte, bei der es mir aufgefallen wäre.


----------



## kocklian (3. Januar 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Also da solltest du auf jeden fall ein neues nehmen. Ein 500Watt bequiet System Power 7 genügt da vollkommen wenn es eine R9 290 wird.



Also ich habe jetzt eine R9 290 und ein 500watt bequiet system power 7, weiß aber jetzt nicht ganz wie ich das netzteil an die komponenten anschließe. Hilfe bitte?


----------



## sbj (3. Januar 2015)

kocklian schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt eine R9 290 und ein 500watt bequiet system power 7, weiß aber jetzt nicht ganz wie ich das netzteil an die komponenten anschließe. Hilfe bitte?


Gibt's bestimmt ein Video zu. Einfach mal bei YouTube suchen


----------



## kocklian (3. Januar 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Also da solltest du auf jeden fall ein neues nehmen. Ein 500Watt bequiet System Power 7 genügt da vollkommen wenn es eine R9 290 wird.



Also ich habe jetzt eine R9 290 und ein 500watt bequiet system power 7, weiß aber jetzt nicht ganz wie ich das netzteil an die komponenten anschließe. Hilfe bitte?


----------



## sbj (3. Januar 2015)

Ansonsten müsstest du einen 2x4-pin und 2x3-pin Stecker haben. Die an die Grafikkarte packen und dann endet das normalerweise in einem 4-pin Stecker. Den dann mit dem passenden Stecker vom Netzteil verbinden. Bei meinem altem Netzteil stand dort immer HDD/DVD dran. Musste mal schauen was bei dir dransteht. Ansonsten gibt's für das anschließen von Grafikkarten auch ziemlich viele Videos die man auch auf die R9 290 übertragen kann. Sonst einfach mal da schauen wenn meine Erklärung irgendwie inkorrekt ist


----------



## Typhalt (3. Januar 2015)

An welche komponentenP Nur an die Grafikkarte oder auch Board ect? 

Also das beste was du machen kannst, ist im Netz ein Video ansehen, das ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk. 

Guck hier mal zu, da sieht man es eigentlich recht gut  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O87Z4HO99R4


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2015)

Die Stecker passen in jedem Falle nur da hin, wo sie auch hingehören - du kannst also maximal einen Stecker vergessen, aber nichts falsch anschließen.

Aufs Board kommt der lange 24-Pol Stecker und ein Stecker mit 4+4, also zusammengesteckt 8Pins, auf dem idR CPU oder auch E4 oder 12V draufsteht. Der kommt meist irgendwo in den oberen Bereich des Boards. In die Karte kommen die beiden Stromstecker PCIe 6Pin und 8Pin, der 8Pin ist vermutlich auch ein 6Pin mit nem 2Pin nebendran, so dass du daraus nen 8Pin machen kannst. Und dann kommt halt noch pro Festplatte, SSD und DVD-Laufwerk je ein Sata-Stromkabel dran, das ist sehr flach und hat ne L-förmige Buchse


----------



## kocklian (4. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Stecker passen in jedem Falle nur da hin, wo sie auch hingehören - du kannst also maximal einen Stecker vergessen, aber nichts falsch anschließen.
> 
> Aufs Board kommt der lange 24-Pol Stecker und ein Stecker mit 4+4, also zusammengesteckt 8Pins, auf dem idR CPU oder auch E4 oder 12V draufsteht. Der kommt meist irgendwo in den oberen Bereich des Boards. In die Karte kommen die beiden Stromstecker PCIe 6Pin und 8Pin, der 8Pin ist vermutlich auch ein 6Pin mit nem 2Pin nebendran, so dass du daraus nen 8Pin machen kannst. Und dann kommt halt noch pro Festplatte, SSD und DVD-Laufwerk je ein Sata-Stromkabel dran, das ist sehr flach und hat ne L-förmige Buchse



Und nur nochmal zur bestätigung, ein 500 Watt netzteil genügt für die R9 290 ?


----------



## Typhalt (4. Januar 2015)

kocklian schrieb:


> Und nur nochmal zur bestätigung, ein 500 Watt netzteil genügt für die R9 290 ?



Wie gesagt, wenn es ein Markennetzteil ist reicht es ja. Du hast ja das bequiet System Power und das ist sehr gut.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2015)

jo, passt locker


----------

